# Solved: Wanting to update emac os x 10.3.4 to 10.5 ?



## Earthowl (Oct 3, 2009)

I would like to install wireless prepaid internet on my emac but the os the wireless internet needs is 10.5 or over. I found upgrades on the net but when I attempted to install it i got a message "bill of materials" required. I really have no idea what im doing - just winging it. Hope someone can help. Thanks


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Earthowl - welcome to TSG.

The only way to upgrade your eMac from Jaguar (10.3.x) to Leopard (10.5.x0) is to do so *legally* by purchasing a licensed upgrade.

You will need to check your eMac's specs (Apple/About This Mac) to make sure that your system can handle the minimum requirements for Leopard.

OS X 10.5 requires:

* An Intel processor or a PowerPC G4 (867 MHz or faster) or G5 processor
* A DVD drive
* Built-in FireWire
* A minimum 512MB of RAM
* At least 9GB of hard disk space


----------



## Earthowl (Oct 3, 2009)

Thankyou Yankee Rose, I was following the advice given to me by the tech support at 3 mobile. I had no idea that what I was doing was illegal! I bought the emac secondhand from a school I work at and wanted to make it wireless internet ready, as it is a gift for my nephew. I think the house it is going to has dial up internet so that may have to do. I have fallen in love with the mac and intend to buy a mac book but really want to learn more. Do you have any advice about a good user manual I can get to help me understand my new love a little better? PS is that pentiums quote from the Wierd Al song? Thanks again for your help.:up:


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi Earthowl:

You will find tons of useful information on making the switch from a PC to Mac from Apple's Mac 101 and Switch 101 support information.

And YES! After more than 10 years somebody _finally_ gets my Weird Al reference in my signature!  Yes .... that song is where my signature comes from. Weird Al rules!


----------



## Earthowl (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi Yankee Rose, Thanks for all your help and the links. I noticed in the forum that the thread has an unopened envelope icon - not sure what this means. I would like to mark my question as 'solved' and ensure Im using the right etiquette. Thanks again. PS My daughter and I are both mad Weird Al fans. He's got what I want - funny and clever!


----------



## Earthowl (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey guess what? I found the solved button! Man I feel thick sometimes.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Glad you were able to mark this thread as solved.

Hey with just 4 posts you really are doing great! Remember we were all new here once! 

Take care.


----------

